# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εργαστηρίου & Όργανα >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] programmer K150 για PIC

## ioanniskar

Τον χρειάστηκα μόνο μία φορά για να φορτώσω ένα .hex σε έναν μικροελεγκτή και δεν τον ξαναχρησιμοποίησα.
Δείτε βίντεο με τον τρόπο λειτουργίας.
Λίστα με συμβατούς PIC




> 10 series :
> PIC10F200 and * PIC10F202 * a PIC10F204 * PIC10F206
> The PIC10F220 * PIC10F222 * 12C
> series :
> PIC12C509 PIC12C509A, PIC12C508 PIC12C508A
> PIC12C671 PIC12C672 PIC12CE518 PIC12CE519
> PIC12CE673 PIC12CE674 12F
> series : h
> the PIC12F509 is PIC12F629 the PIC12F635
> ...



Το δίνω €10 με δικά μου μεταφορικά.

----------

